# Thông báo > Khiếu nại, tố cáo >  Hỏi Admin về chuyện ban nick?

## Đỗ Bình Hải

Chào Admin!
Cho mình hỏi sao nick blueocean của mình không thể truy cập được, bấm vào nick thì báo là bị ban và không biết lý do. Không biết mình vi phạm quy định gì?

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào bạn.
Đầu tiên CNC PRO thay mặt BQT xin lỗi vì đã khóa nick của bạn.

Theo dõi từ log diễn đàn.. nick *blueocean* được khóa từ công cụ chống spam của diễn đàn, việc khóa nick diễn ra vào ngày 26-09-2014. Đây có thể là lỗi từ diễn đàn, hoặc có thể bài viết của bạn có nội dung gần với nội dung spam nên gây hiểu nhầm, hoặc do sự bất cẩn của MOD khi làm công tác dọn dẹp các bài viết spam và vô tình chọn nhằm bài viết của bạn.

BQT đã:
- Phục hồi lại tư cách thành viên *blueocean*.
- Nhắc nhở lại các MOD phải làm việc cẩn thận hơn.
- BQT sẽ truy LOG để tìm hiểu sự việc được rỏ hơn.

----------

hoang123, thucongmynghe79

----------


## CNC PRO

Kiểm tra lại các bản lưu.. phát hiện các vấn đề sau:
- nick của bạn trùng với các từ khóa có trong bộ từ vựng được trích lọc ở các bài spam quảng cáo đã xóa từ trước (nội dung quảng cáo resort blue ocean)
- nick của bạn gần giống với nick spam quảng cáo (blueocean232) đã bị xử lý trước đó
- bài viết của bạn bị chặn & bạn cố gắng viết nhiều bài có cùng nội dung.
Với các dấu hiệu trên nên MOD đã hiểu nhầm là spamer.

Một lần nữa thay mặt BQT xin lỗi bạn vì sự nhầm lẫn đáng tiếc này.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## blueocean

Cám ơn Admin đã giải quyết nhanh!

----------

